# Pregnant Snake



## pythonhunter (May 22, 2017)

Hey guys I have never had a pregnant reptile before would like to know do bearded dragons go off their food.
I have a spotted python that has been housed with a Stimson never missed a feed and now has refused 2 feeds 
I also have jungle jags housed together he ate tonight and she never refuses a meal my concern is I'm sure that it's not there season yet any thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 23, 2017)

Okie you don't want gravid girls don't keep them together simple as that 
Snakes are solitary they don't need friends..

This time of year most snakes are brumating (cooling) and trying to find a mate
Antaresia species are exhibiting many locks already while it's a bit slower with carpets 

Also if you breed 2 jags together 25% of the clutch will have a lethal gene and die in the eggs so not something a lot of keepers do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Okie you don't want gravid girls don't keep them together simple as that
> Snakes are solitary they don't need friends..
> 
> This time of year most snakes are brumating (cooling) and trying to find a mate
> ...



None of the girls are together and the jags I bought as a pair thanks for that didn't know about the lethal gene I did read on it tho but not in depth cheers might look more into genetics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 23, 2017)

Ok good  
Yeah it's not something that is always discussed in large lengths 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Ok good
> Yeah it's not something that is always discussed in large lengths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I found that as I have been looking into it for a little bit like what are hets and if I bred this what would I get ect but yes I have not come across that before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> Yeah I found that as I have been looking into it for a little bit like what are hets and if I bred this what would I get ect but yes I have not come across that before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahh ok 
So with jags, when you pair 2 together you end up with 25% of the clutch having 2 copies of the jag gene, this leaves you with a white snake with black eyes - a leucistic - unfortunately 2 copies of the gene is also lethal.... 
similar with zebras, when you pair 2 together 25% of the clutch will be the super form - a snake with one colour - but some of them have deformed tails (pig tails) but I think that's happening less and less with outcrossing 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

Very interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2017)

In response to your original question, yes, beardies go off their food about this time of year, unless it's less than one.


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 23, 2017)

Housing a Spotted Python with a Stimson's is a bit sad, especially if they are male & female. More mixed heritage junk on the market... Please put some thought (in advance) into the possibility that your husbandry practices may add to the already huge load of hard-to-get-rid-of mixed heritage snakes on the market. You might also, one day, come home & find that the bigger one (probably the Spotted) has eaten the smaller one. Antaresias are notorious cannibals.

Jamie


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

No not male and female didn't ask for negative feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> No not male and female didn't ask for negative feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Placed together as enclosure is getting updated new glass cut ect not that I have to explain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> No not male and female didn't ask for negative feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well your post is very confusing, and implies that you're wondering why your snake has gone off food, and one of the reasons pythons go off food is because they become gravid. maybe if you wrote a bit more clearly, you wouldn't get negative feedback. My comment about Antaresia cannibalism is still relevant however. Don't sulk when someone offers good advice.

Jamie


----------



## pythonhunter (May 23, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> Well your post is very confusing, and implies that you're wondering why your snake has gone off food, and one of the reasons pythons go off food is because they become gravid. maybe if you wrote a bit more clearly, you wouldn't get negative feedback. My comment about Antaresia cannibalism is still relevant however. Don't sulk when someone offers good advice.
> 
> Jamie



It just simply implies that she is housed with another snake not with the opposite sex of a different breed assumptions is what causes issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> It just simply implies that she is housed with another snake not with the opposite sex of a different breed assumptions is what causes issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hard to know what you mean when you don't use punctuation.

Jamie


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 23, 2017)

The initial question is in fact 3 questions in one. (Unless I'm still not reading it correctly)
Sorry but suggesting you don't want negative feedback is a lost cause when you do something that others , (like Jamie), are passionate about such as housing ANY snakes together. 

Dangerous at best, asking for trouble & potentially deadly for at least one of the occupants of shared accommadation.


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 23, 2017)

I thought it was three questions too. The thread header is "Pregnant Snake" but it seems the question was about Bearded Dragons. All very confusing. "Assumptions is what causes issues..." - without wanting to flog a dead horse, I "assumed" you wanted advice about the snakes you (unwisely) house together, one of which stopped feeding, because of the title of your thread. At the end of the day, what is the point of your post?

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> Hey guys I have never had a pregnant reptile before would like to know do bearded dragons go off their food.
> *I have a spotted python that has been housed with a Stimson* never missed a feed and now has refused 2 feeds
> *I also have jungle jags housed together* he ate tonight and she never refuses a meal my concern is I'm sure that it's not there season yet any thoughts
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not much room to make wrong assumptions, IMO. We can only comment on the information given.


----------



## reen08 (May 25, 2017)

What would be the best male for a female jungle carpet?


----------



## Snapped (May 25, 2017)

reen08 said:


> What would be the best male for a female jungle carpet?



Do you mean for breeding? If so, a Jungle python.

If for sharing an enclosure, NONE. Snakes aren't meant to share an enclosed space, they are solitary by nature and sooner or later you would come home to one injured/dead or maybe both.


----------



## reen08 (May 26, 2017)

Just for breeding. None of my snakes are kept together EVER. I also don't want neurological problems in the clutch


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 26, 2017)

reen08 said:


> What would be the best male for a female jungle carpet?



Are you really asking that question?
Thats like asking what what animal should I breed with this elephant.
Maybe I'm being a bit OTT but I'm so over the breeding of muts just because we can. If animals wouldn't breed in the wild don't put them together in captivity.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 26, 2017)

reen08 said:


> Just for breeding. None of my snakes are kept together EVER. I also don't want neurological problems in the clutch



If you breed a jungle with your jungle you will have no neuro problems, unless and ive asked you this before you have jungle JAGS in which case it doesnt matter what you breed it with some offspring will have neuro.


----------



## kittycat17 (May 26, 2017)

As your post says you have jungle jags 
Then yes there is the chance of neuro in the hatchlings as the jag gene can cause neuro in the hatchlings 
Also breeding 2 jags together will mean 25% of the clutch will die before leaving the egg because the super form of the jag gene is lethal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

